# new bridge (3-mile)



## bigmama'sfish'nfrenzy (Jan 17, 2010)

Well the day has finally come now we will see how long this bridge will last.... but i was out there and white trout was everywhere!!!!!!! and seen this one guy hook a nice red tried to net him and it fell through the the net:bangheadand im sure you know how that ends:reallycrying


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

It sure was packed and driving on there was a mess


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow, even though they said they made it wider it does'nt look like it.. Unless those people on the side dont know how to park too well..


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)




----------



## Jasooon (Jun 4, 2008)

I hope this isnt the new Bob Sikes


----------



## danieljames84 (May 28, 2009)

Hey I am liking the holes in the concrete for the fishing rods, nice!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

http://www.weartv.com/newsroom/top_stories/videos/wear_vid_6424.shtml


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm thrilled it's finally opened!


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

I guess I'll have to go down and see it for myself but from those pictures it sure doesn't look like it's wide enough to really be a drive-on bridge.


----------



## 1ll3g4l (Jan 20, 2010)

I think your right. Enough accidents and it will turn into a walk on only! :shedevil


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

I recant my last statement - now that I've seen it in person the pictures dont' do it justice. As long as everyone obeys the right of way it shouldn't be a problem. Now what I do see as interesting is that it's a heck of a lot higher than the old bridge and I wouldn't be surprised if there aren't some issues w/ some zealous casters landing a sinker on a passing windshield....


----------



## fish-E (Feb 6, 2009)

does anyone know the price to fish there?


----------



## Whitie9688 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *fish-E (2/23/2010)*does anyone know the price to fish there?




its free till the end of the month. i think starting in march they will be charging but im not 100%


----------

